# Battery or ground issue?



## Chris666 (Sep 19, 2021)

I just replaced the battery and alternator in my 2007 BMW Z4 as the car would t start . I drove the car a few days without any issue . I just drove 50 miles and the car shut off while turning into a parking spot and would not restart , battery seemed dead. I tried a jumper box but that didn’t work so I took a boost which I didn’t think would work but it did and the car ran fine. Yes all terminals are tightened. Any ideas?


----------



## Clearancediver (Oct 18, 2012)

I would check grounding straps to ensure that they are in good condition. I would also suggest that you check the voltage output of your alternator. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

